# Tchaikovsky's Symphonies 1-3 (LSO Live, Valery Gergiev) Thoughts?



## darkcloudconstellations (Sep 27, 2012)

It's been recommended to me quite a lot while browsing Amazon.co.uk. I'm just a tad bit familiar with the LSO, and I find the cover quite attractive (the price isn't too bad either), so I'm considering a purchase. I'm not looking for a "perfect" rendition, but one of good quality will do (I'm trying to ease out of my "perfectionist" way of thinking, it's driving me nuts at times...)

I know it's quite new, but has anyone here heard it, and if so, what are your thoughts?

Sincerely,
Viktor Svensson


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm not familiar with that recording, but the Gergiev Tchaikovsky I do have tends to be a little too fast for my taste. I just got the USSR Symphony / Svetlanov. The bass drum is a bit big, but the performance, recorded digitally in Japan, is excellent.


----------

